# The Dark Knight Rises



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2010)

Christopher Nolan reveals title of third Batman film and that ‘it wont be the Riddler’



> Christopher Nolan’s third Batman film will be called “The Dark Knight Rises” and though the Gotham City auteur isn’t ready to reveal the villain of his 2012 film, he did eliminate one of the big contenders: “It won’t be the Riddler,” Nolan said in an exclusive interview with the Hero Complex.



Begin your speculating and whining.... now!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr Freeeeeeeeze. Played by Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2010)

well  the title  isn't unexpected...  a redeption arc  after the downturn of events in the second movie

an intresting concept is  that they might include robin  as a way to  redeam the batman charactor  and  help him resolve his own issues


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2010)

> Earlier, I got Nolan to take Mr. Freeze off the list



Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom Hardy already cast as the main villain apparently.

I approve.

Kristen Bell for Harley Quinn please


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well  the title  isn't unexpected...  a redeption arc  after the downturn of events in the second movie


It's a bit... lame though, isn't it?

I dunno, p'raps it'll grow on me. Like fungus.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Begin your speculating and whining.... now!



We'll be spared the endless banging on about how amazing Heath Ledger's performance is...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2010)

Rumours that Nolan intends to bump off Tom Hardy, to boost ticket sales, are almost certainly groundless.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Rumours that Nolan intends to bump off Tom Hardy, to boost ticket sales, are almost certainly groundless.


 
Darklol


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well  the title  isn't unexpected...  a redeption arc  after the downturn of events in the second movie
> 
> an intresting concept is  that they might include robin  as a way to  redeam the batman charactor  and  help him resolve his own issues


 
that would almost certainly be shit unless Robin was allowed to swear properly


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2010)

Robin: Holy prolapsed fucking cunt Batman!

Batman: *unintelligable growl*


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sorry to disappoint.



On the contrary, I'm very happy about that


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2010)

Uma Thuman


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 27, 2010)

The big problem with the Batman franchise is they always pit him against the low level psychos, so it's about time they line him up for a shot against a proper FTBRW.  Hell, they might even go for a major power like Squirrel Girl


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2010)

Lemon Eddy said:


> The big problem with the Batman franchise is they always pit him against the low level psychos, so it's about time they line him up for a shot against a proper FTBRW.  Hell, they might even go for a major power like Squirrel Girl


 
Doubtful. They exist in different universes.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck Batman, when's the Wonder Woman movie coming out?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this the last Batman for Bale?
If so, I reckon the villian will be Bane...


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's gonna be Darth Vader riding a velociraptor.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Fuck Batman, when's the Wonder Woman movie coming out?


 
I'm still waiting for the next chapter of 'Masters Of The Universe' movie franchise to be released.

Skeletor clearly emerges from the pit of liquid he was thrown into by He-Man at the end and explicitly says "I'll be back" after the credits rolled. 23 years later and still nothing


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

I find Christopher Nolan's Batman films dull, overlong and humourless. Christian Bale is a great Bruce Wayne but that stupid gravelly voice he puts on makes him a shit Batman.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2010)

Killer Croc


----------



## gsv (Oct 28, 2010)

Electrocutioner?






Adrian Chase?






Never gonna happen 

GS(v)


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I find Christopher Nolan's Batman films dull, overlong and humourless. Christian Bale is a great Bruce Wayne but that stupid gravelly voice he puts on makes him a shit Batman.


 
I do like the fact that his Bruce Wayne personality is basically Patrick Bateman


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd like to see Hitman put in an appearance like he did in the dc/vertigo in gotham thing


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Fuck Batman, when's the Wonder Woman movie coming out?


 
Starring Christina Hendricks. Yummy. If it were the case of course. I'd cast her. TBF tho, I'd cast her in anything that involved some kind of low cut top.


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2010)

i'd cast her on my cock


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2010)

who would win in a fight between Batman and Iron Man. Both are monied socialites with a load of tech.

I recon Batman would get his arse handed to him on a plate.

That is the best bit about batman crossovers. He always has a mad ruckus with the other goodie before establishing common cause and working with them. See also: Judgement on Gotham


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2010)

iron man would shit all over batman.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> iron man would shit all over batman.


 
Rule 34?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Christina Hendricks. Yummy. If it were the case of course. I'd cast her in anything then make her wear involved several low cut tops and slightly-too-tight skirts at all times.



Me too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> iron man would shit all over batman.


 
I do not want to see that movie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2010)

Massive iron turds propelled at speed maybe 

Why is gotham struck in the 1930s of america


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2010)

Aren't there Thor, Captain America and Avengers movies coming out soon?


----------



## gsv (Oct 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Why is gotham struck in the 1930s of america



It's not,
Because it was originally designed by English masons on opium, exacerbated by absinthe-fiend local architects.
It's not.

GS(v)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Massive iron turds propelled at speed maybe



We need some kind of test. You can catch...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Hit Girl gone bad vrs Batman. 

That's what is like to see.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2010)

Batman meets Dredd and they get to compare helmets


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> who would win in a fight between Batman and Iron Man. Both are monied socialites with a load of tech.



Tony Stark is intellectually superior. 
But Bruce Wayne has amazing fighting skills, so in a bar brawl without their suits/ tech - Wayne wins.

Yeah Iron Man would beat the utter crap out of Batman.

...until Superman or Silver Surfer comes along.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought the rule was that if Batman is given time to prepare he beats everyone?

Avengers movie is due out in 2012, first they're releasing Thor (directed by Kenneth Branagh!) and Captain America, then we get to see how Joss Whedon does when given a proper train set


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sure I used to have a Superman vs Batman graphic novel where Batman was wearing a kryptonite suit or something and won.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I'm sure I used to have a Superman vs Batman graphic novel where Batman was wearing a kryptonite suit or something and won.


 
I believe he got The Green Arrow to shoot Supes with a Kryptonite arrow, then wandered down and beat the shit out of him.

/nerd


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I'm sure I used to have a Superman vs Batman graphic novel where Batman was wearing a kryptonite suit or something and won.


 
The Dark Knight Returns?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, that was it. Frank Miller.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I believe he got The Green Arrow to shoot Supes with a Kryptonite arrow, then wandered down and beat the shit out of him.
> 
> /nerd


 
It's in Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Tony Stark is intellectually superior.


 
I'm not sure that can be proven.

Its a given that Tony is a engineering genius but thats the end of his genius.

Brucie boy is an engineer of lesser but not inconsiderable talent but also has criminal psychology, chemistry, forensic science, toxicology and a slew of other talents to his intelectual bow.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Tony Stark is intellectually superior.
> But Bruce Wayne has amazing fighting skills, so in a bar brawl without their suits/ tech - Wayne wins.
> 
> Yeah Iron Man would beat the utter crap out of Batman.
> ...


Batman has a no-killing rule. Iron Man merrily slaughters Taliban in the first film, so I assume he would just launch some sort of Bat-homing missile at the Caped Crusader and turn him into a steaming pile of Bat-offal.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm not sure that can be proven.
> 
> Its a given that Tony is a engineering genius but thats the end of his genius.
> 
> Brucie boy is an engineer of lesser but not inconsiderable talent but also has criminal psychology, chemistry, forensic science, toxicology and a slew of other talents to his intelectual bow.



I think you're right here. 
Even on the business side,  Wayne Enterprises crosses into more areas like biocides, chemicals, aerospace, technology - Brucie's thinking is certainly more cross-functional.
Stark Industries is solely in defence and the military.

And given Brucie's background, eg - seeing his parent's and childhood sweetie's death, he has that psychological edge.

But Stark still holds the greater advantage...his suit.
And he has patent/ ownership to that invention. 
If Wayne Enterprises were to copy, he will be sued billions for sure and the running of his Batcave/ Batman will be no more.
Unless Gotham City decides to commission his exploits - and unemployment/ crime in this disrtict is at a stretch as it is...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 28, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Batman has a no-killing rule. Iron Man merrily slaughters Taliban in the first film, so I assume he would just launch some sort of Bat-homing missile at the Caped Crusader and turn him into a steaming pile of Bat-offal.


 
Sorry I'm geeking out here.

http://www.comicsbulletin.com/soapbox/100601621162395.htm


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Skeletor would kick the shit out of all of them.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

The latest series of films has Batman down as strongly against killing through either action or inaction. 

They made a big moral point out of it in Dark Knight when he doesn't let the joker fall to his death. 

A great story line but undermined by the death of his ninja mentor Liam Neeson in the first film where the point there was that he had resolved that the death of a nemesis could be allowed for the greater good. I.e. removal of a long term threat to his city.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2010)

another contender for Wonder Woman?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2010)

jer said:


> Killer Croc


 
i heard somewhere, cant remember where that killer croc may well be in it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2010)

I vaguely remember hearing something of the sort too, but I really don't understand how Killer Croc would fit in with Nolan's previous interpretations - surely far too fantastical?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2010)

Can we not just have Clint Eastwood in the Dark Knight Returns?

Or Kurt Russell.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I vaguely remember hearing something of the sort too, but I really don't understand how Killer Croc would fit in with Nolan's previous interpretations - surely far too fantastical?


 
He might make him more "normal", like some bloke with tatoos and filed teeth


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm....


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2010)

jer said:


> Batman meets Dredd and they get to compare helmets


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> another contender for Wonder Woman?


 
Wonder _Woman_, not Wonder _Girl_.

Hence Ms Hendricks perfectness for the role.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 28, 2010)

jer said:


> He might make him more "normal", like some bloke with tatoos and filed teeth


Yeah, they used Killer Croc in that shit anime set in the Nolanverse; he's a bloke with a skin condition and filed teeth.

Here's what I'd do, were I Nolan:

I know she's tainted in the eyes of the WB suits by that Halle Berry film, but a Catwoman/Riddler combo would make all kinds of sense. Neither of them are "weird" villains, they're both rooted in the real world and so fit into the Nolanverse.

Riddler would allow Nolan to go to town with his puzzle-box scriptwriting, while Catwoman would work as an interesting mirror to Batman. Recast her as the dominatrix-call-girl-turned-cat-burglar from Frank Miller's Year One - a Robin Hood figure, stealing from the corrupt rich - and you've got an interesting prospect. Both Catwoman and Batman are fighting crime, but are they doing it out of a sense of justice or personal gratification?

It wouldn't hurt to have a female character in there, too, since Nolan killed off the only woman in the franchise in The Dark Knight.

So, you have Catwoman targeting the corrupt rich - and going after Bruce Wayne, a billionaire who - as far as she knows - sinks his money into the development of weapons technology. He's unravelling a bit after Rachel's death, picking up party girls like Selina Kyle - but he connects with her, for some reason. She's casing the joint, of course, and uncovers some vital piece of evidence that points to him being Batman, though she doesn't realise its significance.

Meanwhile, you have a John-Doe-from-Seven-type Riddler operating in the background, obsessed with uncovering the mystery of the Batman's identity. Which places Catwoman in danger, and neatly allows her to fulfil the role of the anti-heroine.

Zoe Saldana for Catwoman, obviously.

I'll take my cheque now, please.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm does 25 sitll qualify as being a girl 

just googles ms hendricks, in not convinved tbh still i wont turn my nose up


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Wonder _Woman_, not Wonder _Girl_.
> 
> Hence Ms Hendricks perfectness for the role.


Nah, Charisma Carpenter would've been good a few years ago. Fox just looks like an over-the-hill stripper, and Hendricks is too ginger to play a Greek goddess.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Yeah, they used Killer Croc in that shit anime set in the Nolanverse; he's a bloke with a skin condition and filed teeth.
> 
> Here's what I'd do, were I Nolan:
> 
> ...


 
Excellent idea


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2010)

Eastwood's far too old now isn't he? Bruce Wayne's only supposed to be in his fifties for DNR.

Tom Berenger would look the part.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 28, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Eastwood's far too old now isn't he? Bruce Wayne's only supposed to be in his fifties for DNR.
> 
> Tom Berenger would look the part.


Give it a few years and cast Josh Brolin.


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> another contender for Wonder Woman?


 
My god that woman's a minger.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Corax said:


> My god that woman's a minger.


 
She looks stunning in the Transformer movies but always looks ropey in photos. A strange phenomena.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Zoe Saldana for Catwoman, obviously.



Michelle Pfeiffer as an ageing Catwoman handing over her mantle to Saldana would be good.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Can we not just have Clint Eastwood in the Dark Knight Returns?
> 
> Or Kurt Russell.


Call 

GS(v)


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2010)

Russell can't do pathos.

Bale certainly can, fair dos to him he can be fucking awesome.  He's not old though, but he could look old.  

I'd stick with Bale, he's pretty awesome at the Dark Knight and could probably do old.

Roy Scheider on steroids?...dead, sadly.

The guy that played whatshisname in Watchmen...Jeffrey Dean or whatever - he could probably nail it.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 28, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> ....handing over her mantle....


 is that a euphemism?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an image of an exchange of fireplace surrounds...


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I have an image of an exchange of fireplace surrounds...


 
Bah, I try to make a serious point and all I get is sarcasm!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2010)

thats urbans for you


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 29, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Michelle Pfeiffer as an ageing Catwoman handing over her mantle to Saldana would be good.


 
She's still got it


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Speaking of batman, has anyone watched this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2010)

last night. 7/10. Good animation, scripting and story nothing brilliant but overall well worth the hour and ten minutes if you are a batman fan


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2010)

I know they've kiboshed the Riddler rumours, but I always liked this fanpic poster:






Tagline clearly should have been "Riddle me this..." though


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2011)

Soooo.... Anne Hathaway as Catwoman and Tom Hardy as Bane then. http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=29929

I wonder if Nolan will actually break the Bat's back in his finale?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 20, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I find Christopher Nolan's Batman films dull, overlong and humourless. Christian Bale is a great Bruce Wayne but that stupid gravelly voice he puts on makes him a shit Batman.


 
Agree 100%


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 20, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Soooo.... Anne Hathaway as Catwoman and Tom Hardy as Bane then. http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=29929
> 
> I wonder if Nolan will actually break the Bat's back in his finale?


Mmmmmmmmmeh. Neither of my personal favourites as characters, but after the Ledger/Joker decision I trust Nolan with this stuff more than I trust myself.

Which is big of me, I think you'll agree


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Soooo.... Anne Hathaway as Catwoman and Tom Hardy as Bane then. http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=29929
> 
> I wonder if Nolan will actually break the Bat's back in his finale?


 
Nice pic of Ms Hatahway illustrating the article.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom Hardy will steal every frame of this film that he's in.


----------



## Echo Base (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Tom Hardy will steal every frame of this film that he's in.



Yeah, Tom Hardy is greatness. Have you seen BRONSON? If not you should.


----------



## Echo Base (Jan 20, 2011)

Bane is such a crap villain in the comic. But after INCEPTION I trust Nolan.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

I am liking this single use of CAPITAL letters in each post.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 20, 2011)

I've thought the Nolan Batman films were boring. Just a dull slog really. The joker in the last one, made it worth watching, but the rest was just dull. And while we are at it, Inception was shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Speaking of batman, has anyone watched this?



yep , it was pretty good and true to the original 
comic....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2011)

Idaho said:


> I've thought the Nolan Batman films were boring. Just a dull slog really. The joker in the last one, made it worth watching, but the rest was just dull. And while we are at it, Inception was shit.


 
pretty much lost the will to live when people started floating around.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2011)

Nolan is one of the best "action" directors out there. A bit of thought goes into his movies. I have no idea who the 2 actors are but I trust his judgement.


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

Idaho said:


> I've thought the Nolan Batman films were boring. Just a dull slog really. The joker in the last one, made it worth watching, but the rest was just dull. And while we are at it, Inception was shit.


 
yeah this. really couldn't understand the inception hype.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2011)

its a heist film with a weird objective and some cool dream graphics. They even did that whole 'recruiting the badasses of old' thing heist films do.


----------



## Echo Base (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> I am liking this single use of CAPITAL letters in each post.


 

I always use capitals for film titles, music titles, book titles.


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

there's _italics_ for that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2011)

Echo Base said:


> I always use capitals for film titles, music titles, book titles.


 
Only one step away from green ink


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> its a heist film with a weird objective and some cool dream graphics. They even did that whole 'recruiting the badasses of old' thing heist films do.


 
Check out mah analysis:



Santino said:


> It has occurred to me that, intentionally or not, the film is also a kind of deconstruction of the action/heist genre. Allies appear when they are needed, equipment and weapons are always conveniently ready to hand, enemy minions are mindless automotons (so it's ok to kill them), and the main characters are essentially immune from death. Nolan did something similar in Memento, when the main character starts as a cool-looking detective type, with a sports car, suit and flash looking gun. As the film progresses we see him acquire/lose all these items, until by the start/end he is an obsessive nutter in an anorak.


----------



## Echo Base (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Check out mah analysis:


 
Inception is a movie about movie making. Cobb the Director, Arthur the Producer, Eames the action star, Ariadne the script writer. Cillian Murphy's character is us the audience.
Hollywood - the 'dream factory'.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't look anything like Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 20, 2011)

Echo Base said:


> Inception is a movie about movie making. Cobb the Director, Arthur the Producer, Eames the action star, Ariadne the script writer. Cillian Murphy's character is us the audience.
> Hollywood - the 'dream factory'.


 
It's a film which has a massive SF premise which isn't really explained (you can go into people's dreams and.. er.. it just kind of works but has a bunch of arbitrary rules that look a lot like plot devices). Add to that a bunch of characters you know nothing about, and care even less. And no doubt it ends (I switched off after an hour and a half) with it all being "just a dream... or is it?" YAAAAAAAAAWWWWN...


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

Idaho said:


> It's a film which has a massive SF premise which isn't really explained (you can go into people's dreams and.. er.. it just kind of works but has a bunch of arbitrary rules that look a lot like plot devices). Add to that a bunch of characters you know nothing about, and care even less. And no doubt it ends (I switched off after an hour and a half) with it all being "just a dream... or is it?" YAAAAAAAAAWWWWN...


 
It ends with a 45 minute hardcore porn scene.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2011)

Idaho said:


> It's a film which has a massive SF premise which isn't really explained (you can go into people's dreams and.. er.. it just kind of works but has a bunch of arbitrary rules that look a lot like plot devices). Add to that a bunch of characters you know nothing about, and care even less. And no doubt it ends (I switched off after an hour and a half) with it all being "just a dream... or is it?" YAAAAAAAAAWWWWN...


 
If they'd spent an hour explaining the "science" of it, audiences would've been far, far more bored.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 20, 2011)

It actually ended with an image of meatspin, but we never find out if the meat stopped spinning.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> It ends with a 45 minute hardcore porn scene.


 
Thats 43 minutes longer than I would require from such a scene.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2011)

I liked the bit where the cafe explodes and the street curves upwards. And the COD 4 bit in the snow. And the floaty hotel thing. Not so taken with the rainy street chase bit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2011)

I enjoyed it, thought it was quite entertaining. Hardly amazing art, or phenomenally deep, but a decent movie.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2011)

Teaser apparently being released with the new Harry Potter.

Also rumours of an _Amazing Spiderman_ teaser as well.

Wonder if I could just sneak in for the trailers then leave before the films starts


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got a Cineworld pass, so could technically do just that. Whether I want to or not...


----------



## Augie March (Jul 13, 2011)

This is the first poster. 

Apparently the teaser trailer leaked online earlier today but has since vanished...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 14, 2011)

Managed to find a so-so copy of the teaser, very interesting and


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2011)

Without having seen it, I would be sceptical of the provenance of any trailer given that they are still filming. Is it from a reputable source?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2011)

Santino said:


> Without having seen it, I would be sceptical of the provenance of any trailer given that they are still filming. Is it from a reputable source?


 
The teaser is being released with the _Harry Potter_ film tomorrow, the trailer has been described by a projectionist who's watched it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 14, 2011)

It's definitely genuine (or the most convincing fake I've seen), and they aren't still filming. They're in post-production now.

See for yourself - http://www.wat.tv/video/the-dark-knight-rises-teaser-3wcs5_3wcs1_.html


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> It's definitely genuine (or the most convincing fake I've seen), and they aren't still filming. They're in post-production now.


 
Well, they were filming up until last week at least.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2011)

i dunno about that trailer.  it seems  to consist mostly of  stuff from previous films


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> If they'd spent an hour explaining the "science" of it, audiences would've been far, far more bored.


 
Like the Matrix sequels


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i dunno about that trailer.  it seems  to consist mostly of  stuff from previous films


 
True, but it is a teaser, and does have the shots of Gordon seemingly fucked up in hospital and that shot right at the end showing Batman *backing away* from Bane 

No shots of Anne Hathaway's Catwoman though.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i dunno about that trailer.  it seems  to consist mostly of  stuff from previous films



It's real. We had it delivered to work yesterday and got emails from Warner Bros. going nuts over the leaked camcordered trailer as it's not supposed to be played at all anywhere until Friday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2011)

Man this film can't come quick enough...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2011)

BANE


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't see the character or the actor stealing the show as much as in TDK...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can't see the character or the actor stealing the show as much as in TDK...



Bane shouldn't have to. Brute force is ignorance and dark as sin. No flim flam devil jester needed here.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 19, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bane shouldn't have to. Brute force is ignorance and dark as sin. No flim flam devil jester needed here.



are you saying bane is ignorant? You couldn't be more wrong there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bane shouldn't have to. Brute force is ignorance and dark as sin. No flim flam devil jester needed here.


 
Joker was more than a Jester, he was the moral mirror in the film. Tom Hardy can't act for shit so I really hope they don't give him too many lines...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Joker was more than a Jester, he was the moral mirror in the film. *Tom Hardy can't act for shit *so I really hope they don't give him too many lines...


 
Yeah.

Apart from his rave reviews in theatre, his critically acclaimed performance in _Bronson_ and Christopher Nolan's general ability (Katie Holmes notwithstanding) to cast very good actors in his films.

What are they thinking?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Apart from his rave reviews in theatre, his critically acclaimed performance in _Bronson_ and Christopher Nolan's general ability (Katie Holmes notwithstanding) to cast very good actors in his films.
> 
> What are they thinking?


 
No accounting for taste mate, his acting is shit imo, big fucking deal.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 21, 2011)

batfink is coming to a theatre near u also  Looks like a bubble if you got a bubblemachine


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2011)

does he adress the endemic poverty and corruption that pervades Gotham City by punching poor people again?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Stigmata (Jul 21, 2011)

King Tut wasn't poor. He was an intellectual, like Vincent Price's Egghead.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Twitter ablaze:


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome! Who that?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle, aka Catwoman.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Aug 7, 2011)

So Batz has lent her the batbike.... must be love!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2011)

more like she nicked it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2011)

That was my reading of it, although am I right in thinking they've generally had a more complex relationship than hero/villain? I mean, she's not out-and-out bad, is she?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2011)

She used to be a wrongun but she has evolved , her and bats are have the same goals ( although she does like sparkly things ) but are on different sides of the law to get them , plus they do like a bit of lovin action in the comics iirc


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

Viral campaign looks like it's started...








> Is this the moment we’ve been waiting for? It looks like the viral marketing campaign for *The Dark Knight Rises* has begun! A “CIA memo” was posted on _Wired_ and says that the agency is seeking a missing Russian nuclear official who specializes in fuel-cycle technology and reactor design. The person pictured looks a lot like Alon Aboutboul, who was cast back in May.
> 
> Meanwhile, _Empire_ received a related transcript of a conversation between the CIA and some type of militia. None of this makes a lot of sense now, but I think things will start to clear up in the coming weeks. Are you guys excited for *The Dark Knight Rises’* virals? Get a closer look at these “confidential” documents after the break!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2011)

new trailer up

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-dark-knight-rises.262489/page-5#post-10713443


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 20, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks blowing up that football field is well fake and shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2011)

yes


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm assuming we'll be able to actually make out bane's dialogue in the film, or was i the only one who couldn't make his lines out? 

All in all, meh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to try and resist finding out any more about this, including trailers. I'm going to see it, there's no question of that, so don't want to limit any expectations.

I'm going to _try_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2011)

I could barely hear what Bane was saying, im slightly worried


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2011)

My expectations are that Anne Hathaway will be as dire in this as she is in everything else.


----------



## Santino (Dec 20, 2011)

Film's not out for six months, I doubt they've put the final sound edit together yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2011)

my only critism of The Dark Knight was that the sound wasnt mixed very well......

not again surely ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

New trailer!


----------



## youngian (May 1, 2012)

Christopher Nolan's Batman films are the best super hero films ever. Tom Hardy will be great although not sure about Ann Hathaway. She's always struckme as a bit of a drip and certainly no Julie Newmar.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

...or another charmless, ponderous fanboy pandering snoozefest from the most overrated director working, which will subsequently be declared the greatest film ever by the clueless.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

Lol well done for breaking Wheaton's law.


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...or another charmless, ponderous fanboy pandering snoozefest from the most overrated director working, which will subsequently be declared the greatest film ever by the clueless.


You liked that Madonna film about Wallis Simpson.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

Santino said:


> You liked that Madonna film about Wallis Simpson.


 
I didn't like it that much, I just thought it wasn't as bad as some made it out to be.


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2012)

Nevertheless.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

Nevertheless what ?


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2012)

Nevertheless, the fact remains.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

I quite liked The Avengers tough. That film at least aknowledges that people running around in spandex and fetish outfits striking heroic poses while trying to be cool and broody is slightly absurd. Give me the wit and cracking dialogue from that film over the tortured mock psychologising of this drivel any day.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

Santino said:


> Nevertheless, the fact remains.


 
What "fact' ? Am I being dragged in front of some self appointed court because I didn't fall in line with the "worst film ever made" hysteria over a film everybody had their knives out for long before it got released ?

I also like Showgirls, so fucking sue me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

Santino said:


> You liked that Madonna film about Wallis Simpson.


 
Says it all really.


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

Says all of what ?

Have you seen the film ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

And the less said about Showgirls the better...


----------



## Reno (May 1, 2012)

I always thought you had absolutely no sense of humor, so an appreciation of a masterpiece of camp would really be too much to ask for.

Go and play with your Star Wars toys.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

Well anyway...the new trailer looks fucking GREAT! Can't wait for this film, the first two were great (nice to see the best comics inform the stories too), really looking forward to seeing how this trilogy end.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've just booked to see this at the BFI IMAX on the 31st of July! 

Tickets are selling like hot cakes. They only went on sale yesterday and some performances are sold out already!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2012)

BFI were getting a _lot_ of abuse on their FB page  

I'd really like to see it at the IMAX, but I just dunno if I can be bothered with the hoopla. I'm getting old


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> BFI were getting a _lot_ of abuse on their FB page


What for?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> What for?


 
Their website fell over.


----------



## Reno (Jun 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Their website fell over.


 
It does all the time. Booking for film festivals at the BFI online is a nightmare every time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2012)

From what I could gather it didn't so much fall over as run screaming into the night.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Their website fell over.


Well I guess there is a high demand. I went on it a few hours ago (around lunch time) and got a "The web server is currently very busy. Please try again shortly." message, but shortly after that it was working, which is when I booked my ticket. Then it went offline again, but now it seems to be working.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> From what I could gather it didn't so much fall over as run screaming into the night.


 
Being chased by a crazy man with a butchers knife and a hard on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Well I guess there is a high demand. I went on it a few hours ago (around lunch time) and got a "The web server is currently very busy. Please try again shortly." message, but shortly after that it was working, which is when I booked my ticket. Then it went offline again, but now it seems to be working.


Apparently people were trying for _hours_ - reminded me of the great Glasto ticket sieges of the mid 00's 


TitanSound said:


> Being chased by a crazy man with a butchers knife and a hard on.


 ((((BFI)))


----------



## Idaho (Jun 12, 2012)

Saw the trailer at the weekend. Looks as dour and dull as the other batman films he's done.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

Tickets booked for the Friday, can't wait!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

The trailer was well confusing - it looks shite tbh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

I remember when I first saw the teaser for Batman Begins and thinking it looked crap and being incredulous that Michael Caine was Alfred. Was very happy I was wrong, the new Batman films are two of the best superhero films ever made.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't bother going to see batman begins til almost it's last week. I was blown away....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I remember when I first saw the teaser for Batman Begins and thinking it looked crap and being incredulous that Michael Caine was Alfred. Was very happy I was wrong, the new Batman films are two of the best superhero films ever made.


Wut? Nothing will ever touch Superman 2.
The Dark Knight was an incoherent yawnfest.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

I like Batman Begins and The Dark Knight.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2012)

There have only ever been 3 great third movies in a series.  This will surely be the fourth.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wut? Nothing will ever touch Superman 2.
> The Dark Knight was an incoherent yawnfest.


 
Superman 2? Really??


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Superman 2? Really??


Best bit is when that guy's ice cream blows off in the middle of a battle between four super-powered extra-terrestrial beings.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

I also enjoy Superman's never-before-or-since-seen ability to throw the S from his chest onto someone to temporarily inconvenience them.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Having said that, it's no Superman III computer that lets you shoot missiles at Superman while playing a video game.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

If only Richard Pryor were alive to feature in The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Remember in Superman IV when all those people survive on the moon for ages without oxygen?


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

That new Superman film was shit though.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 12, 2012)

Why don't people do double-takes in films anymore?


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

There were rumours Adam West has a tiny cameo in The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Superman IV would have been improved with a rap theme song by MC Hammer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Why don't people do double-takes in films anymore?


I was thinking that when I saw a bit of Spy Hard last night


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Santino said:


> Remember in Superman IV when all those people survive on the moon for ages without oxygen?


Never got round to seeing that


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Superman 2? Really??


Now you question it, I'm not so sure, but it's either Superman 1, 2 or 3.
Zod is one of the best villains ever.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Never got round to seeing that


You haven't lived.

Admittedly, it doesn't have TV wine expert Oz Clarke in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Santino said:


> I like Batman Begins and The Dark Knight.


I liked Batman Begins, but The Dark Knight was so....uninteresting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Santino said:


> You haven't lived.
> 
> Admittedly, it doesn't have TV wine expert Oz Clarke in it.


Is he in other Superman films?


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is he in other Superman films?


He's in Superman 1 as some criminal.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 12, 2012)

He appeared in some awful right-wing wank-fest film as a racist customs official. At least according to Stewart Lee, but he is an outrageous liar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

fogbat said:


> He appeared in some awful right-wing wank-fest film as a racist customs official. At least according to Stewart Lee, but he is an outrageous liar.


Just checked IMDb and he is indeed in Who Dares Wins as a Special Branch Man, in Superman as 4th Hood and Superman 2 as Terrorist 4!
Who Dares Wins is indeed reactionary toss


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Santino said:


> Remember in Superman IV when all those people survive on the moon for ages without oxygen?


 
All which people?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was thinking that when I saw a bit of Spy Hard last night


 
See also: observing some unlikely event, then pouring away one's liquor. I'd swear there were actors in the 80s who built an entire career on that sort of brief role.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2012)

trailer number 4



oooh


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2012)

ah bugger why doesnt it appear ? 

and now it does


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

fogbat said:


> See also: observing some unlikely event, then pouring away one's liquor. I'd swear there were actors in the 80s who built an entire career on that sort of brief role.


This happened as recently as 1998 with Emmerich's Godzilla


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

so the reviews ore coming out think and fast ign gives it a 9/10 , msn gives it 5 stars ( pretty spoiler free review )
digital spy again 5 stars ( but liberal spoilers in the review, i had to stop reading )

tickets booked for Sunday, cannot wait !!!!1!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Booked for Saturday night 

can't wait...


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> tickets booked for Sunday, cannot wait !!!!1!!


 


B0B2oo9 said:


> Booked for Saturday night


 
Booked for Friday. In your face! In all of your faces!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Santino said:


> Booked for Friday. In your face! In all of your faces!


 
Just booked the Thursday midnight showing and now im going to fax you the ending at 3am


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Just booked the Thursday midnight showing and now im going to fax you the ending at 3am


My fax machine is running low on toner.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 17, 2012)

May have been slightly too relaxed in booking the IMAX, no seats (other than at neck breaker positions) for a month 

Local pictures it is then...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Santino said:


> My fax machine is running low on toner.


 
The i shall get you on ya beeper


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The i shall get you on ya beeper


Just leave your visiting card with my housekeeper.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Santino said:


> Booked for Friday. In your face! In all of your faces!


 

im still thinking bout taking a sickie on Friday and going to the first showing round here at 11.15 am , so possibly right in yo face!!!!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 17, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> May have been slightly too relaxed in booking the IMAX, no seats (other than at neck breaker positions) for a month
> 
> Local pictures it is then...


I'm going to see it at the IMAX. I booked ages ago!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

imax in wimbledon are showing it at 7.45am on friday so that sickie is looking ever more likely....

in fact i could just take a 1/2 sickie lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2012)

I am ignoring all of this. I don't know when I'll get round to seeing it.

I'm surprisingly unenthused, given how full of anticipatory energy I was for Dark Knight.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> imax in wimbledon are showing it at 7.45am on friday so that sickie is looking ever more likely....
> 
> in fact i could just take a 1/2 sickie lol


That's not a proper IMAX, it's just a normal cinema that's been changed around a bit. If you want a true IMAX experience you need to go to the BFI IMAX.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=113621990356540393221.000469b6c5915161c3667


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> That's not a proper IMAX, it's just a normal cinema that's been changed around a bit. If you want a true IMAX experience you need to go to the BFI IMAX.


 
Was going to say, I don't remember there being an IMAX there...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

it is an IMAX screen, went to see the Avengers there and the hulk its defifnitely bigger and better then the normal cinema , admittedly its not as big as Waterloo or even Manchester.

Saying that i went to see batman begins at the proper imax and thought the screen was too big....


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> it is an IMAX screen, went to see the Avengers there and the hulk its defifnitely bigger and better then the normal cinema , admittedly its not as big as Waterloo or even Manchester.


It's branded as "IMAX" but it's not the true IMAX experience.  See the link I posted:



> IMAX are ruining their brand and deceiving their advocates. For those that want to know, here is a map of known "real/fake" IMAX screens, based on screen size and aspect ratio.
> 
> A green marker indicates a "real" IMAX screen, meaning a screen that is totally immersive and fills your field of vision. A red exclamation mark indicates a "fake" IMAX screen, meaning a screen that is branded "IMAX" the same as giant screens, but is not that much larger than regular movie screens


 


> Saying that i went to see batman begins at the proper imax and thought the screen was too big....


 
But that's the point of IMAX: to immerse you in the action with a huge screen.  Why they dilute the brand by giving their name to these pseudo-IMAX screens I have no idea.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

dont see how they can do that, its trades description, anyhow id rather got to Wimbledon to see it than wait a month for this ' true imax ' experience, pay far less and not have to get the rain into london at a cost of another 20 quid


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why they dilute the brand by giving their name to these pseudo-IMAX screens I have no idea.


 
Because of money.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> dont see how they can do that, its trades description


Well obviously they're using the name legally, but what they're offering isn't that much better than a normal cinema - hardly worth paying any extra for, especially compared to the real thing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2012)

I would imagine the definition of 'IMAX' is to do with the tech, rather than the screen size, and that's how they work round that.

I completely forgot to get tickets in the initial rush, so I'm going to catch it on a regular screen then see it at BFI when all the hubub dies down a bit.


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

In London the BFI IMAX and the one at the Science Museum are proper IMAX cinemas. The rest are what is known as IMAX *Digital* screens which basically is a con. IMAX is an expensive process where a film gets shot on a much larger film frame than regular 35mm stock, which results in much higher resolution and therefore a more immersive image. IMAX *Digital* cinemas only present the film as a digital transfer and a lot of the resolution is lost, so you may just as well go and see the film at a regular cinema. The Dark Knight Rises is one of the few feature films which contains scenes that were shot in IMAX. Apparently it's the feature film with the most IMAX content yet. It's still not practical to shoot an entire feature film in the IMAX process due to high cost and clunky, noisy cameras.

Most feature films which get shown at IMAX (Avengers, Prometheus, Super 8) are regular 35mm films that get blown up for the IMAX screens and they don't really benefit other than getting shown on a very large screen, but this one is the real deal.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

ah ok , thanks for explaining it so simply 

il prolly do what lord camomile is and go and see it at the proper IMAX when its all calmed down a bit 

still cant wait til the weekend tho


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy crap, Batman! Diss the movie at your peril....

http://blogs.indiewire.com/criticwire/dark-knight-rises-critic-receives-death-threats#


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

That's really depressing and nasty. It also happened with The Avengers where the first negative review (it wasn't even that negative!) was written by a female critic who received death and rape threads.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2012)

Friday night, 7pm. Got my ticket. This week is too slow.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's really depressing and nasty. It also happened with The Avengers where the first negative review (it wasn't even that negative!) was written by a female critic who received death and rape threads.


 
I do worry about extremist fanboys... some people get overly upset when you don't see the film like they do.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm expecting this movie to be pretty much the same as the last one; packed with blunt-instrument dialogue and dodgy political overtones but visually flawless and utterly engaging nonetheless.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

I would imagine that fanboy death threats come from children and shouldn't be taken seriously.
Nasty all the same though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

American Children i would think ( is that racist? ive never considered slagging off americans as racist )


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> American Children i would think ( is that racist? ive never considered slagging off americans as racist )


 
I always wonder why people think that... anyways, for another thread 

Death threats aside, reviews seem to be mostly positive so far. If it's as good as the first 2, I'm booking tickers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw that first one the other day, it was well ball bags.
Saw 2 on the plane a while back, ok, but too long with too much crammed in. Pretty forgettable.

Bring on the death threats.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

i wouldnt bother with this then AS, please move away from the thread slowly


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

I liked the first one. The second one was a bit too explosiony and lacked coherence. Too much dialogue obscured by action noises. And that stupid car.
This looks like more of the same.
Christopher Nolan is well overrated. The nerd's Michael Bay


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the first one. The second one was a bit too explosiony and lacked coherence. Too much dialogue obscured by action noises. And that stupid car.
> This looks like more of the same.
> Christopher Nolan is well overrated. The nerd's Michael Bay


 
I'd like to see Bay's take on Memento


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

At least he'd get it in the right order


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> American Children i would think ( is that racist? ive never considered slagging off americans as racist )


 

No, it's not racist as Americans aren't a race, it's just boring.

Reading some local forums, we have as many rabid fanboy nutbags here as they do. I don't think it's just children, but also grown men with the emotional maturity of children. That is something Hollywood actively encourages though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

it was said as more of a joke 

it doesnt matter where you come from , 99% of people are a bunch of fukkers


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the first one. The second one was a bit too explosiony and lacked coherence. Too much dialogue obscured by action noises. And that stupid car.
> This looks like more of the same.
> Christopher Nolan is well overrated. The nerd's Michael Bay


 
apparently there is only one thing you need to remember from ' The Dark Knight ' but its most definitely worth seeing 'Batman Begins' again as a lot of things tie back to it.

I watched BB last week and the trailers for TDKR definitiely seem to back that up as even in 1.30 worth of trailer you can see the ties forming...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

You can be racist towards Americans


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can be racist towards Americans


 and theyd prolly derserve it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

He says, using an Americanism


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> and theyd prolly derserve it


 
You can be racist towards Americans who are of a different race to you. Not sure how well that would go down.

Living in San Francisco for several years gave me a good perspective on how much is wrong with the British. Xenophobia and unearned sense of superiority are just two of many flaws.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

ah im glad you picked up on that  @ OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> You can be racist towards Americans who are of a different race to you. Not sure how well that would go down.
> 
> Living in San Francisco for several years gave me a good perspective on how much is wrong with the UK.


Racism isn't just about race. You can be racist towards Jews or Irish too. We need a new word for racism really as it's confusing.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> Living in San Francisco for several years gave me a good perspective on how much is wrong with the British. Xenophobia and unearned sense of superiority are just two of many flaws.


 
It's like ten thousand spoons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> You can be racist towards Americans who are of a different race to you. Not sure how well that would go down.
> 
> Living in San Francisco for several years gave me a good perspective on how much is wrong with the British. Xenophobia and unearned sense of superiority are just two of many flaws.


Racist!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

I earned my sense of superiority


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Racism isn't just about race. You can be racist towards Jews or Irish too. We need a new word for racism really as it's confusing.


 
How about gingers ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> How about gingers ?


Maybe


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> Living in San Francisco for several years gave me a good perspective on how much is wrong with the British. Xenophobia and unearned sense of superiority are just two of many flaws.


 
If you don't like it here you can giiitt out!


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

I never said I don't like it here, I'm just not fooling myself that the UK and its population are vasty superior to other first world countries.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Racism isn't just about race. You can be racist towards Jews or Irish too. We need a new word for racism really as it's confusing.


 
Xenophobia?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmm, possibly. No one uses it much either. There is probably a very nuanced difference between xenophobia and racism. CBA to go into it on a thread about a silly fascist superhero though


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> Xenophobia and unearned sense of superiority are just two of many flaws.


 
Hmm, maybe the xenophobia, but I really don't see the sense of superiority. If anything the British tend to have a sense of inferiority in quite a lot of things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of which: http://m.guardian.co.uk/film/filmbl...es-capitalist-superhero?cat=film&type=article


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Hmm, maybe the xenophobia, but I really don't see the sense of superiority. If anything the British tend to have a sense of inferiority in quite a lot of things.


Indeed, we're so much better at inferiority than anyone else


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed, we're so much better at inferiority than anyone else


Oh come on, we're not that good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Speaking of which: http://m.guardian.co.uk/film/filmbl...es-capitalist-superhero?cat=film&type=article


 

good article


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2012)

BFI have released another screening, Thu 9th Aug, 06:15 (i.e, eaaaaaaaaarly in d'morning). It will be preceded by a BB/DK double bill.

I do have that day off...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2012)

Just booked  Decent tickets weren't available for the foreseeable future, and... well, I booked a ticket


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

No spoilers at all   can't embed though.

http://www.youtube.com/user/hishedotcom?feature=results_main


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

Only a few more sleeps!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

It's just a fucking film. A kid's one, even


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

it's what we have to fill our hollow lives while trapped in this freakish capitalist version of reality and I swear if I close my eyes hard enough I'll wake up from this nightmare.

Don't take that away from us orang


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

Or, to put it another way, da-na na-na na-na na-na, da-na na-na na-na na-na, BATMAN!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you mean 'dinner dinner dinner BARMAN'


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2012)

How does Bruce Wayne's mum call him in for his evening meal?



Spoiler: punchline



She doesn't, she's dead. She was killed by a mugger. That's sort of the whole point of Batman. That event is kind of the trigger for his later behaviour. It's an important part of the Batman mythology.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Why did Christian Bale punch his mum?















Cos he didn't have a Bat-man

IGMC


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'd like to see Bay's take on Memento


 
Blinking heck, did you see bay's the island?
It started out as a waaay to interesting idea so 1 third of the way through he smashed it to death with helicopters, bike chases and impossible leaps through exploding buildings. It was like a skit on what would happen if the crew started making a film while waiting for MB to turn up. He strolls in after lunch, "Sorry I am late" BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

That's my favourite of his. At least it makes sense


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope someone gets impaled through the eyeball on a carefully balanced pencil in this one. That was totally acceptable for a 12 rated film


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2012)

You don't see it go into his eye, and he didn't use a swear, so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> *You don't see it* go into his eye, and he didn't use a swear, so I don't see what the problem is.


 

this is what scars an imaginative child.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope someone gets impaled through the eyeball on a carefully balanced pencil in this one. That was totally acceptable for a 12 rated film


You mean this bit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Re: 'Nolanettes' being extremely precious about criticism. Check the comments on a friend's blog about The Dark Knight:
http://jaredkelly.blogspot.co.uk/2008/08/dark-knight-at-bfi-imax.html?m=1


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 18, 2012)

> Dude, I know you mean well, but you have to realize that Nolan will never work with you if he reads this. I would seriously consider removing it.


 
Wut?


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2012)

Completely agree with his review, BTW.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2012)

i think its time for a Dark knight rises  with spoilers thread for anyone who might dare spoil it....


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i think its time for a Dark knight rises with spoilers thread for anyone who might dare spoil it....


It's the thread that Urban75 deserves. But not the thread that it needs right now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2012)

lol 

the premier is tonight isnt it? and the first showings at midnight tomorrow?

Il create the thread this evening if someone hasnt done it first


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i think its time for a Dark knight rises with spoilers thread for anyone who might dare spoil it....


Doned


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Il create the thread this evening if someone hasnt done it first


Oh shit, just saw this 

Um, sorry


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2012)

tis all good


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 18, 2012)

Text from my mate, she was at the premiere tonight *jealous*

No word on the film at all, just gushing about Tom Hardy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Mate went to the premiere too, his FB status was simply:



> Christopher Nolan WHAT a storyteller, oh GOD The Dark Knight Rises is good.​


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2012)

Take it to the spoiler thread people 

I inadvertently almost walked into the premiere. Was in the area looking for a cash machine and the underpass was blocked off; turned around and a group of people were walking towards me having their photos taken   I may have walked past John Hurt, but I'm not sure


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I may have walked past John Hurt, but I'm not sure


Probably this bloke:






John Nolan. Actor. Appeared in Batman Begins.

Oh, and the director's uncle.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2012)

Ahhh, that's distinctly possible, yes.

No offence to Noble, but I would have preferred to have walked past Hurt


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw John Hurt on Tottenham Court Road once. He looked older than he does on film and it took me a moment to register who he was.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

suprised at some of the garbage he turms up in, still I spose you get to pick and choose when you are old and rich


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2012)

Just looked at John Hurt's recent filmography and there isn't that much garbage. I suppose he still enjoys what he does. He does a lot of voice overs (including a TV series I worked on recently  ) Otherwise the likes of Melancholia, Tinker Tailor... and Henry V aren't exactly junk. Many projects that turn out less than brilliant, like the Brighton Rock remake, often look good on page.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> Just looked at John Hurt's recent filmography and there isn't that much garbage. I suppose he still enjoys what he does. He does a lot of voice overs (including a TV series I worked on recently  ) Otherwise the likes of Melancholia, Tinker Tailor... and Henry V aren't exactly junk. Many projects that turn out less than brilliant, like the Brighton Rock remake, often look good on page.


 

I'll watch anything with him in, he's up there with the late great postlethwaite as on of my favourite actors. I was thinking specifically of that horrific ultramarines film and the rubbish sci fi/viking mash-up of beowulf


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 19, 2012)

Outlander?


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2012)

Outlander had a good idea as its premise, could have been great and it had a decent budget. It was just poorly executed. Don't know what the Ultramarines thing is but it looks like a voice performance, which is a day's work for a decent pay check. Won't begrudge him that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

thats the bugger. crap film, but kept me entertained for an hour or so...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> Outlander had a good idea as its premise, could have been great and it had a decent budget. It was just poorly executed. Don't know what the Ultramarines thing is but it looks like a voice performance, which is a day's work for a decent pay check. Won't begrudge him that.


 
its a warhammer film, he got involved iirc after a young un in his family got into warhammer and the ideas intrigued him. He was the only redeeming feature in a all-cgi fest that looked like someone had crafted it on the ZX spectrum


----------



## revol68 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just booked me and my unemployed layabout mates in for the 4.15 showing tomorrow.

Get to see it for matinee prices (£4.30) whilst decent hardworking alarm clock Britain sucks it up in work.

Broken Britain!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18921492

Fucked up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got back from the midnight screening in Hollywood. Plenty of people dressed up as bat people, good atmosphere.

Review below. Not really a spoiler, I'm not giving away any plot details... but to keep everyone happy:



Spoiler



Film was ok, preferred the previous one as there were more lols. As expected, way over the top with the explosions and CGI and epic battles involving super duper bat vehicles and that stupid voice Christian Bale speaks in...yawn. The voice of Bane was amusing, like a weird mix of Patrick Stewart and Brian Blessed. Anne Hathaway was pleasing on the eye too in her leathers.


 Otherwise all a bit meh.

Just heard about the shootings in Denver. Fucking crazy.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2012)

OI, SPOILER THREAD.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2012)

Balbi said:


> OI, SPOILER THREAD.


Fuckin' exactly! 

(here )


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2012)

6.5 hours to go


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2012)

It's about managing expectations as well as plot points. I avoid reviews, regardless of plot spoilers, because I don't want to go in thinking "this is supposed to be great!" and be disappointed or, conversely, go in all down and sullen because I've heard it will be shit.

I must be pure, pure and clean *scrubs vigorously*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

7.5 hours to go for me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

OK then...Have amended as per... lest you all be damaged by knowing what was already obvious from the trailer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

How is that a spoiler? jeez! You guys are so precious.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 20, 2012)

What happened in Denver: that's a spoiler.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> What happened in Denver: that's a spoiler.


 
Sorry to disappoint, but I'm not sure that's guaranteed for every screening


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 20, 2012)

To disappoint? WTF?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To disappoint? WTF?


 
It wasn't me who first made light of it by regarding it as a 'spoiler'


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 20, 2012)

I wasn't making light of it you sanctimonious twerp.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, I thought Balbi and Lord Cam were unhappy with Skyscraper 101's spoiler free review


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To disappoint? WTF?


 
First you make bad taste joke and the you throw a hissy fit when someone goes along with it. What are you on ?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> First you make bad taste joke and the you throw a hissy fit when someone goes along with it. What are you on ?


 
It wasn't meant to be a joke, that's why I put the sad face smiley in just in case there was any doubt. I was trying to highlight the triviality of the idea of the movie being spoiled in the aftermath of the Denver tragedy rather than make light of the tragedy itself. Honestly, the other day I made a joke (referencing South Park) that you seemed to take seriously and today I make a serious point that you thought was a tasteless joke. Never the twain shall meet I guess.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I thought Balbi and Lord Cam were unhappy with Skyscraper 101's spoiler free review


I bloody well was 

But I'm _very_ precious


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Why? There aren't any spoilers in it. Unless the names of the baddy is a spoiler


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2012)

I know it's stupid, and I've had this argument with my dad a few times, I just don't like to know _anything._ Not "it was alright", not "there's fewer/more explosions" not "her ears were oddly pointy". I want as fewer expectations as possible, because expectations affect how you watch the film.

Of course, there are some films where you need to know what to expect  But that's fine, you just watch them a second time, once you get the point


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

What the fuck are you doing on this thread then? Or even the Internet?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm on _this_ thread because it isn't the _spoiler_ thread.

I thought that was obvious


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, but if you can't handle people reviewing it without spoilers, you should clear off entirely.
I would like to know what people think of the film but I don't want to know who dies in the end, so this is the thread to be on, isn't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

Seated and ready to go!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

What did people think of the Superman teaser?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Oi spoiler!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I didn't want to know about superman.
I wanted it to be a surprise.
You've RUINED it!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't want to know about superman.
> I wanted it to be a surprise.
> You've RUINED it!


OU...I've seen all your posts...you're not going to like it anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm still gonna see it.
I only seem to spend money on disappointing spectacles these days


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Just to pre-empt the jokers:


----------



## Riklet (Jul 21, 2012)

Just watched it earlier.  9 fucking quid!

Pretty good, quite enjoyed it.   I say this as someone who's not much of a Batman/superhero fan, and wasn't exactly blown away by the Dark Knight (despite some cool scenes).

Dunno how it would stand up to re-watchings.  Bane's voice is pretty flawed, they had to re-do it or something apparently.  Massively full of plot holes and stuff too, but I guess there's always the option of plastering over the cracks in future....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2012)

I was annoyed that you could actually hear what Banes said. I was expecting it to be far more unintelligibly weird..


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


>



Em...did you check the last 10 seconds of that?


----------

